# Video: WWE Star The Undertaker Catches Fire In Accident At Scottrade Center



## erosing (Feb 23, 2010)

Video: WWE Star The Undertaker Catches Fire In Accident At Scottrade Center - St. Louis News - Daily RFT


----------



## Kelite (Feb 23, 2010)

Timing and safety remain crucial elements when pyro and people are involved. Especially when we consider the Rhode Island tragedy that took place seven years ago tomorrow.


----------



## Footer (Feb 23, 2010)

Great. One more tick at all the bad stuff that happens when touring shows stop in St. Louis.


----------



## chadgreen (Feb 23, 2010)

It almost looks like he missed his mark. I bet that would have looked impressive had he been about 3 feet further forward.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 24, 2010)

Footer said:


> Great. One more tick at all the bad stuff that happens when touring shows stop in St. Louis.



Hey I resemble that remark!

From the article it sounds like he got "sunburned" I wouldn't call that catching fire.


----------



## Van (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks to me as if he missed his mark too. Perhaps someone wasn't clear that he needed to be standing DS of the pot's instead of on them when they were ignited. he does do a weird stagger thing before 'taking his mark' I wonder if he was confused, just couldn't find the spot.... too much nitrogen fog ?


----------



## wolf825 (Feb 25, 2010)

Van said:


> Looks to me as if he missed his mark too. Perhaps someone wasn't clear that he needed to be standing DS of the pot's instead of on them when they were ignited. he does do a weird stagger thing before 'taking his mark' I wonder if he was confused, just couldn't find the spot.... too much nitrogen fog ?



I was thinking the same thing from watching it....seems like he was not sure where to stand or could see his location for the ground fog... If he had taken a few more steps to the ramp, the flames would have been shot up from behind him...which is probably the effect they were going for.. 

Of course IMO there is no excuse for not having someone nearby with a clear line of sight holding a kill switch or enabling a relay to activate or disable the effect knowing it was in the path... If the effect was running a program sequence that was timed--even more the need to have a safety protocol like that in place...while the program will always run as timed regardless--an actor on stage in or out of their marked position is a crucial unpredictability you have to be able to factor in and plan for to avoid a dangerous situation like this. 



-w


----------



## JCarroll (Feb 26, 2010)

The other thing people are commenting is he wasn't wearing fireproof clothing... It looks to me like right as he left the direct flame, the cloth lost its flame. EXACTLY what a fireproffed cloth looks like.


----------



## Anvilx (Feb 28, 2010)

If you don't know where your pots (Is that what they are called?) are, then how can you possibly preform this close to them safely?!?!!


----------



## Van (Mar 1, 2010)

Anvilx said:


> If you don't know where your pots (Is that what they are called?) are, then how can you possibly preform this close to them safely?!?!!


 
Well, on the other hand, there are accidents too. even in a perfect world. Who was it ... Metallica ? where the guitarist missed his mark and got fired in a gigantic flash ? Fire + People = danger no matter how many levels of safety are invovled.


----------



## seanandkate (Mar 1, 2010)

Marks and flame pots that can't be seen by pyrotechnician or actor. It's almost hard to _believe_ that something went wrong.  I can't believe the pyro guy agreed to sign off on this effect. If he thought his insurance rates were high _before_ . . .


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 3, 2010)

Since it was a tour, it probably wasn't the show pyrotech's license that was involved. That's another story.


----------

